# Visiting a friend



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 9, 2019)

Saturday, I called this friend who lives in Scottsdale, near Phoenix, and threatened to visit him on Sunday. He said to come on up, and said he had something for me. Ok, done deal. 
I got up there about 10am Sunday morning. We talked a bit, and then I had to do something, so grabbed a piece of flint and a small nodule type rock, and started knapping. He decided to bring out his tools so I could do a better job. I made 2 large pieces, but as we all like to say before disaster, "Just one more pass". Of course, one of the large knives I made broke, but the next one made it across the finish line. 
We then went to lunch, and after getting back to his house, he said he didn't have the time to get into wood turning, and wanted to give me the stuff and lathe he got several years back. The lathe I don't need, but will give it to someone who want's to turn, but doesn't have one. He insisted on that. But what attracted my attention was the 2 banjo's for a Delta's 14-360? or a 46-450. My hunt is now over as mine has been broken for years.. But, then in box was stuff I made, like 2 Chuck Plates and one Live Center Steady with a Nose Ring. I remember giving him one Chuck Plate, but not 2. I thought I had given him a Tail Stock Steady, but nope, it was a Live Center Steady. There are only 17 of those guys in the world and I still have 5 of them now.... Also in the box was a brand new Nova G3 chuck threaded for 1 x 8 tpi. I made out like a bandit, but I don't have space for the lathe. Need to look for a new home for it. It's a Delta 46-700. Any takers? It's in pieces, but all pieces are there....Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | +Karma 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 9, 2019)

with the month you have had Jerry, I'm glad the sun came out from behind the clouds!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 9, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Saturday, I called this friend who lives in Scottsdale, near Phoenix, and threatened to visit him on Sunday. He said to come on up, and said he had something for me. Ok, done deal.
> I got up there about 10am Sunday morning. We talked a bit, and then I had to do something, so grabbed a piece of flint and a small nodule type rock, and started knapping. He decided to bring out his tools so I could do a better job. I made 2 large pieces, but as we all like to say before disaster, "Just one more pass". Of course, one of the large knives I made broke, but the next one made it across the finish line.
> We then went to lunch, and after getting back to his house, he said he didn't have the time to get into wood turning, and wanted to give me the stuff and lathe he got several years back. The lathe I don't need, but will give it to someone who want's to turn, but doesn't have one. He insisted on that. But what attracted my attention was the 2 banjo's for a Delta's 14-360? or a 46-450. My hunt is now over as mine has been broken for years.. But, then in box was stuff I made, like 2 Chuck Plates and one Live Center Steady with a Nose Ring. I remember giving him one Chuck Plate, but not 2. I thought I had given him a Tail Stock Steady, but nope, it was a Live Center Steady. There are only 17 of those guys in the world and I still have 5 of them now.... Also in the box was a brand new Nova G3 chuck threaded for 1 x 8 tpi. I made out like a bandit, but I don't have space for the lathe. Need to look for a new home for it. It's a Delta 46-700. Any takers? It's in pieces, but all pieces are there....Jerry (in Tucson)


Any pictures of that knife that survived?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 9, 2019)

I need the chuck! hint, hint


----------



## David Hill (Sep 9, 2019)

I have a friend here that is looking for that model lathe.
He's had a rough time too---wife died unexpectedly and lathe crapped out too. He's sold on the Delta line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## trc65 (Sep 9, 2019)

Good karma!

Not familiar with your Live Center Steady. Got any pictures to show?


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 9, 2019)

I would love to upgrade my ancient Delta if it doesnt work out w David...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 9, 2019)

David Hill said:


> I have a friend here that is looking for that model lathe.
> He's had a rough time too---wife died unexpectedly and lathe crapped out too. He's sold on the Delta line.


David, guess what man, you might be in luck. I'm coming to San Antonio with a friend on October 21-22, and will be around the area for at least 4-5 days looking for rock. If you and your friend can come up to SA, I'll bring it. And, like I said, I'm looking for flint. Texas is well known for having vast quantities of it. I know of a few places that are covered with it, but knowing of more never hurt. 

Sarah, if David doesn't come through, it's yours. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 9, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Good karma!
> 
> Not familiar with your Live Center Steady. Got any pictures to show?


Tim, don't want to sound like a smart butte, but of course you haven't heard of it. It's my invention that was revised to what is now the Tail Stock Steady. I ended up getting a patent on the LCS with the TSS as a revision. The TSS was much more affordable to make and sell to woodturners, so the LCS's were set aside to collect dust.

I'm not a machinist, but I actually made I 17 Live Center Steady's, and 14 prototype Tail Stock Steady's. I gave away about 8 LCS's, and sold 2 for less than it cost to make them. I've forgotten where two are. 

I had 100 TSS's made by a machine shop here in town, and still have over 60 of them. It's been just over 3 years having the patent. Unfortunately for me, Waco was going to be the moment of world exposure for the TSS. As you've probably seen on this forum in a thread or two, I didn't quite make it.

I'll find a picture or two later and post them. ...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 9, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I need the chuck! hint, hint


Eric, it fit's my Delta 46-450 lathe. I have a couple extra 100 mm jaws, so it'll be my second chuck for when I have to use that lathe. The way my Powermatic is running, that 46-450 will probably rust away before I use it again...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 9, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tim, don't want to sound like a smart butte, but of course you haven't heard of it. It's my invention that was revised to what is now the Tail Stock Steady. I ended up getting a patent on the LCS with the TSS as a revision. The TSS was much more affordable to make and sell to woodturners, so the LCS's were set aside to collect dust.
> 
> I'm not a machinist, but I actually made I 17 Live Center Steady's, and 14 prototype Tail Stock Steady's. I gave away about 8 LCS's, and sold 2 for less than it cost to make them. I've forgotten where two are.
> 
> ...



@trc65 —- you can’t go wrong with a tailstock steady. Use mine for every bowl now, best way I’ve found for keeping bowl in place to do the bottoms.

And Jerry— sent a pm.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 9, 2019)

I've already decided that a tailstock steady is in my future. Just need to save up the funds first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 10, 2019)

trc65 said:


> I've already decided that a tailstock steady is in my future. Just need to save up the funds first.


Tim, since you said you're gonna get one some day, what is your favorite number? When I made the hundred, I hand engraved each one and then numbered them 1 -100. if your number hasn't already been sold, I'll send that one to you plus put your name on it, something like "property of _______________". if you could think of something better, let me know.

I'll take a picture of my Live Center Steady today as I can't find a single picture of it in over 9 Terrabytes of videos and pictures. Plus, my computer is stalling right now, and makes me want to kill it and go get another one. I'm very good at spelling, and know when I made a typo, but the computer is about 15-20 key strokes slow, and it's really starting to take it's toll.. .. .. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 10, 2019)

@trc65 Jerry has a video of the TSS in use either on his website or YouTube. It’s a great tool to have in your arsenal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 10, 2019)

A very generous offer Jerry! One I'm going to take. I'll send you a PM later tonight with the details.

@Lou Currier Thanks for the reminder, I remember seeing a short video somewhere, but will check out the ones on Jerry's site - although I'm already sold on them and will be placing an order before too long!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2019)

@David Hill if you can't make it here when Jerry is here I can hold it for you until you can make it up.


----------



## David Hill (Sep 10, 2019)

Echoashtoreth said:


> I would love to upgrade my ancient Delta if it doesnt work out w David...



Guess what!??


----------



## David Hill (Sep 10, 2019)

Tony said:


> @David Hill if you can't make it here when Jerry is here I can hold it for you until you can make it up.



Thanks Tony— my friend ordered a new lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 10, 2019)

Echoashtoreth said:


> I would love to upgrade my ancient Delta if it doesn't work out w David...


Sarah???? It's yours. I'll put it together and make sure it works. From what I hear, I don't think it's that good of a lathe. It has some type of Reeves drive. Don't know anything about this type of Reeves drive. 

What model is your old Delta?? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Tony said:


> @David Hill if you can't make it here when Jerry is here I can hold it for you until you can make it up.



Tony, every time David hears that I'm going to be in Texas, he has other things to do. One day, I'm gonna sneak up on him, and we'll finally meet......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## David Hill (Sep 10, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Sarah???? It's yours. I'll put it together and make sure it works. From what I hear, I don't think it's that good of a lathe. It has some type of Reeves drive. Don't know anything about this type of Reeves drive.
> 
> What model is your old Delta?? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> ...



Baha=ha---NOT true!!! just seems that way. My weekdays are usually locked in pretty well. I routinely get Tuesday afternoons off and an occasional Friday afternoon off. Tuesday the week you're here sounds good. I ain't skeert.


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 11, 2019)

Jerry hey sorry on a business trip and just crashed last night! That's great! Im afraid the bug has bitten me i think i have an early version of that model - no variable speed its probably circa 1950? I will see if i have any of the lit saved on my tablet

So you are coming to San Antonio? I am in Houston.... road trip meet up? Can u tell me how long it is so i can confirm it will fit in my 4runner? Pretty sure it will but sensible to check...


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 11, 2019)

Oh and


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 11, 2019)

ok this is the 1460 that i have... (i think it is the original one?) Mine is the one with the motor on the bottom of the stand (not suspended under) and has anon-variable speed motor... i just have a couple of old tool rests (use a wide one that is broken in half most of the time), the tail stock i have not used yet... i got a little Nova chuck to use on it


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 11, 2019)

The Reeves drive is ok, I have one that you used Jerry. They aren’t as good as a true variable speed but are better than not having one.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 11, 2019)

Echoashtoreth said:


> ok this is the 1460 that i have... (i think it is the original one?) Mine is the one with the motor on the bottom of the stand (not suspended under) and has anon-variable speed motor... i just have a couple of old tool rests (use a wide one that is broken in half most of the time), the tail stock i have not used yet... i got a little Nova chuck to use on it



Keep that lathe, Sarah. It's a darn good one. A little outdated, but if set up right, it's as comparable to any of the newer lathes.

I had one, and used it for over 6 years until I got the Powermatic I now use. I have this friend that lets me use his mill and lathe, so the first thing I did was make a 2 step  2" and 4"spindle pulley, and then a 2" motor pulley. That would give me 1725 and 3450 rpm. I removed the 3 phase 2 HP motor from my dust collector, made a mount for it and mounted it. I purchased a Hitachi VFD, and started using the lathe. I was happy with it, but wanted to do larger pieces. I had all the plans made up to raise the headstock/tailstock to get me a 16"swing. Then the Powermatic deal I couldn't refuse came up, so I put the lathe away until last year when I sent it to Branson, Missouri. I gave my friend there 2 years to start turning or I'm coming out to bring it back to Tucson...
Here is a picture of the headstock



and the whole lathe and stand. I really do believe I'll be heading back into Missouri next year to retrieve it because this guy I gave it to has other things on his plate than woodturning.




Mods, if what is posted next isn't up to standards, please remove it from the post and chastise me later. 
The lathe in the background is a Rockwell 46-450. I could be talked out of it if someone wants it. It has an extra head stock and spindle, and 2 Nova G3 chucks. I could deliver it or arrangements could be made to get it to destination pretty cheap. ......Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 11, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> The Reeves drive is ok, I have one that you used Jerry. They aren’t as good as a true variable speed but are better than not having one.



So, that's what my problem was. I acted pretty much like an amateur then. I even have video to prove it. It was great being there and meeting both you and Rocky. I'm hoping to do that trip again next year, so beware.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 11, 2019)

Echoashtoreth said:


> ok this is the 1460 that i have... (i think it is the original one?) Mine is the one with the motor on the bottom of the stand (not suspended under) and has anon-variable speed motor... i just have a couple of old tool rests (use a wide one that is broken in half most of the time), the tail stock i have not used yet... i got a little Nova chuck to use on it


Sarah, is your serial number readily findable?? If it it, could you please tell me what it is. I was on OWWM awhile back, and someone from Oklahoma posted his lathe with the serial number shown. His number ended about 97 numbers higher than mine. I contacted him, and was told he bought it at a school auction in Tonopah, Arizona. Mine was purchased from the local Tucson Unified School District auction. I surmised that in 1947, the Arizona School Board, or whatever it was called back then, ordered at least 97 lathes from Delta Milwaukee and distributed them throughout the state.  I thought that was pretty cool knowing some history of his lathe. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 11, 2019)

Just got home lemme go get that sn and a pic of the ole gurl....


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 11, 2019)

Ok maybe i fibbed... i only have the motor plate left... here are pics... its raining so couldn't slide her out of the garage spot shes shoehorned into...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Damn... That one's so old it might have been the one @Mike1950 had his training wheels on.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 12, 2019)

Like i said i think its one of the first 1460's produced... Runs like a champ tho... needs a new belt if anyone has tips on a source... the stand is a cast iron work of art itself!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 12, 2019)

Echoashtoreth said:


> Ok maybe i fibbed... i only have the motor plate left... here are pics... its raining so couldn't slide her out of the garage spot shes shoehorned into...View attachment 171724 View attachment 171725 View attachment 171726


Sarah, if you haven't already, look on the back side near the tailstock end of the old gurl for the number plate. That was where mine was located. Is it a 12" swing? 
If you wanted to convert this to a soft start with VFD drive, I'll make the pulleys for you for cost of metal only. You would need to get the VFD, and a 3 phase motor. The motor should be reasonably inexpensive if you know where to look. The VFD can be had for about 150 and up. 
You can still have this one, 46-700 bench model. I just don't think it's nearly as good as the Old Gurl, and looking at the slot you have her stuffed into, I don't think you have rood for another.................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 12, 2019)

Ok i couldn't find anymore numbers on her... the motor has 6700 on it but i think that is a part number.... better pics.... don't you just love the fancy motor mount? If this lathe ever dies the base will make a great side table!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 10, 2019)

Texas Woodbarter'ers. My trip to San Antonio is confirmed leaving Tucson on the 22 of this month, 12 days from now. I should be in SA on the 24th and should be in the area until Sunday, 27th. If anyone or a group wants to meet up, we need to pick a location in S.A. I'm helpless other than I know where the airport is and will be in that area. @Tony. I will bring some Olive, A Palo Verde slab from @Azturnings tree, and a large trunk section of Texas Ebony. How about some cottonwood Burl? Got a lot of that. Will post pictures tomorrow. Any requests for anything not mentioned, don't be shy. I even have Walnut, different than the normal Walnut you find in the east. 

@Echoashtoreth, If you still want that lathe, I'll bring it and we can meet up where ever. It's free.. If you can't make it, it will stay here. I need to know soon............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Oct 11, 2019)

Hey Jerry,

Due to work getting busy i'm gonna bow out of the lathe... i was planning to take a day off and drive down but now have svc jobs the week before (locally) and after (Iowa) so a bat-outa-hell trip on Sat wouldve been my only window - and if my sched changed u were hauling it for a no-show.... 

Sorry for the late notice -these have just come up this week - i was really psyched to have a little benchtop in my building but i guess she was meant for someone else.

If you get any good curly cottonwood i would definitely be interested. W the right dye and stabilized it makes amazing handle material!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2019)

Jerry, I would like to get together Saturday maybe for dinner, hopefully others will join us.
@AgainstThe Grain 
@JR Parks
@TXMoon

What part of town are you going to be in?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 11, 2019)

Tony said:


> Jerry, I would like to get together Saturday maybe for dinner, hopefully others will join us.
> 
> @JR Parks
> @TXMoon
> ...


Tony, probably somewhere near the Airport end of town off. That is where a friend has his business where I've always met up with him. The 281 and Nakoma exit is our first stop in S.A.

I stayed at the Hyatt house off 281 last year when there. Will probably do the same this year. My DIL can get me discounts. 

I was really looking forward to seeing Wendell again. Next year now. I'll bring him some good wood, and leave it in your custody. ...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tony, probably somewhere near the Airport end of town off. That is where a friend has his business where I've always met up with him. The 281 and Nakoma exit is our first stop in S.A.
> 
> I stayed at the Hyatt house off 281 last year when there. Will probably do the same this year. My DIL can get me discounts.
> 
> I was really looking forward to seeing Wendell again. Next year now. I'll bring him some good wood, and leave it in your custody. ...... Jerry (in Tucson)



Okay, let me think about a place and I will get back to you. Looking forward to it.


----------



## TXMoon (Oct 14, 2019)

Tony said:


> Okay, let me think about a place and I will get back to you. Looking forward to it.


The best BBQ in Texas is at Two Bro's BBQ and Meat Mkt near there (http://twobrosbbqmarket.com/). They have a large deck and back parking lot that can accommodate a group of folks, and the best BBQ in Texas.


----------



## Tony (Oct 14, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> The best BBQ in Texas is at Two Bro's BBQ and Meat Mkt near there (http://twobrosbbqmarket.com/). They have a large deck and back parking lot that can accommodate a group of folks, and the best BBQ in Texas.



I know where that is, that works for me Kevin. It's close to the airport Jerry.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 14, 2019)

Tony said:


> I know where that is, that works for me Kevin. It's close to the airport Jerry.


Yep, and I think I've eaten there before. I watched a woman pull into the park across the street, get a bucket out of her car trunk, and proceed into the eastern fringe of the park vegetation, and started picking something. I thought it was funny as here I don't think you can take anything out of a park, except memories, good or bad. 

My flintknapping friend Larry Werthiem has his accounting business at Warfield and Colwick street. The guy I'm traveling with has never met Larry, but has communicated with online him for the last 8-10 years. Now, they are finally gonna meet. I'm gonna bring a couple large pieces of Olive and Texas Ebony. If someone wanted a smaller piece, bring a chainsaw, and we can cut it up at Larry's place. He's just about a half mile from 2 Bro's. He owns that corner and has plenty of parking on or off the street. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Oct 14, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Yep, and I think I've eaten there before. I watched a woman pull into the park across the street, get a bucket out of her car trunk, and proceed into the eastern fringe of the park vegetation, and started picking something. I thought it was funny as here I don't think you can take anything out of a park, except memories, good or bad.
> 
> My flintknapping friend Larry Werthiem has his accounting business at Warfield and Colwick street. The guy I'm traveling with has never met Larry, but has communicated with online him for the last 8-10 years. Now, they are finally gonna meet. I'm gonna bring a couple large pieces of Olive and Texas Ebony. If someone wanted a smaller piece, bring a chainsaw, and we can cut it up at Larry's place. He's just about a half mile from 2 Bro's. He owns that corner and has plenty of parking on or off the street. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Nice, I would definitely like a piece of the olive. All I have is a corded elec. chainsaw, I'll throw it in the trunk.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm posting 4 pictures of the wood I'm bringing. It was all destined for SWAT, but you all know the story. Anyway, here they are. On the left is Texas Ebony 11"front to back, 15" wide, and 18" tall. Middle is Cottonwood. It is 11" front to back, 15" wide and 29" tall. Those dimensions log only. The burls were not included, so it's a lot bigger than I stated. The side pictured has about 15 burls, and about that many on the other side. The other piece on the right is Olive trunk section that grew about 15 off the ground. It was cut by me, otherwise if the machine operates had separated, it would all look like the wood does by my Chevy emblem. that piece is 18" round and 35" tall. The Palo Verde slab in the foreground is from @Az Turnings's yard. 2 3/4" thick x 29" wide x 38 and 54" tall. My camera didn't want to give me a good picture of the faded colors in the wood.


The slab of Palo Verde


 

Texas Ebony



Cottonwood The color you see is wax bleed from a tarp I had it covered with. 


 
Olive



These are all for sale to whomever might want them when we meet. I'll bring other stuff including Cholla stuff if any are interested. I also have Arizona Walnut, has bug tracks, but still good looking wood. Got some Walnut Grove, Arizona, Spalted Hackberry. A piece or two of the Desert Willow, or mystery wood, and some Apple. No need to bring Mesquite as you guys probably have as much as I do........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 17, 2019)

The friend I'm traveling to San Antonio with would like some Osage Orange for making a couple bows. Anyone have any that will be in San Antonio?

Sarah has declined the lathe mentioned in an earlier comment. Any takers?? I'll leave it here if no one want's it. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2019)

I tried to find some for @Mike1950 a month ago when he was coming, no luck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 17, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs 
Jerry, I have some osage that I split. It is about 40" long but can cut it down. Let me know if you don't find any and I'll see how I can ship and figure a cost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Nubsnstubs
> Jerry, I have some osage that I split. It is about 40" long but can cut it down. Let me know if you don't find any and I'll see how I can ship and figure a cost.




Post office has tubes, but I don't know if they're big enough diameter. They also have a long triangular shaped carton but I don't know what length is on that one Eric. All else fails, local carpet store, tube out the middle of the roll works for long goodies like fishing rods and such. But USPS may not accept the length.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Post office has tubes, but I don't know if they're big enough diameter. They also have a long triangular shaped carton but I don't know what length is on that one Eric. All else fails, local carpet store, tube out the middle of the roll works for long goodies like fishing rods and such. But USPS may not accept the length.



You don't need a tube or box, wrap it in cellophane and stick a label on it. They're not going to hurt that wood, it's awful hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 17, 2019)

I got a whole log about 10-12 years ago that was 12"OD x 8' long while in Ohio. It had been dead about 10 years before I got it. The person I got it from quartered it for me. It has a bunch of small short cracks all through it running with the grain. I was going to use it for bow staves, but thought the cracks might be a problem.

Hey Tony, I know where there are a bunch of Osage trees along N. Grape Creek Road where it intersects with Wahrmund Ahrens Road. They are right on the road, but I know and you should know that county roads in Texas are still private property off pavement. These trees are about 3-4 feet off the pavement, and you should let the county know that soon, they will be a road hazard and need to be removed. Then, you can volunteer to remove them when they notify the landowners that they need to be removed. You can thank me later. I discovered them back in 04-05? maybe 06.

Go to Google Earth and put in these coordinates, 30 degrees 20' 41.31N 98 degrees 40' 27.12"W .I just went there, and it looks like they are still there really overhanging the road from the north side being that hazard I mentioned.....

About 07, we visited the DIL in Ohio. On the way back, I wanted to get up to Flint Ridge, Ohio. It has the most beautiful flint found anywhere in the US. So, I go up there, and meet up with a landowner, get my flint, and headed home. About 7-8 miles later I caught a glimpse of a huge rock sticking out of the road cut. I was driving too fast and with no available places to turn as it's on a down hill slope and I'm dragging my trailer with that Osage log. So, I chalk it up to something my mind will never forget.

Well, last year, this friend I'm riding with to Texas with told me he was going to Ohio and was going top Flint Ridge. I jumped on google earth, and found the location of that rock. I emailed him the coordinates. When he got there, he said it was a piece of cake finding it. Without them, he would have paid no attention to it as it being just another rock along the road cut. . He knocked off a couple small pieces for me. It was a lot prettier than the stuff I paid for. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 17, 2019)

Those coordinates are about 5 miles from my sons house

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Those coordinates are about 5 miles from my sons house



Well, I think you know what needs to happen.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 17, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Those coordinates are about 5 miles from my sons house


Barry, if that's the case, see if he'll get over to those coordinates, and verify that there are Osage Oranges in the vicinity. 

I collected some rock just about 2 1/2 miles south on the Ahrens' property back in the day. Going to check it out and see if I still have permission there... . ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 18, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Barry, if that's the case, see if he'll get over to those coordinates, and verify that there are Osage Oranges in the vicinity.
> 
> I collected some rock just about 2 1/2 miles south on the Ahrens' property back in the day. Going to check it out and see if I still have permission there... . ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


He wouldn't know Qsage Oranges from Mandarin Oranges

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> He wouldn't know Qsage Oranges from Mandarin Oranges



Sounds like my child.....


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 18, 2019)

Barry, do you think he would know the difference between a horn and a thorn? hehehe I'm going to be in that neighborhood sometime between 10- 24-27. I'm curious if those trees I found years ago are still there.

If you want to educate him, tell him mandarin oranges come in cans.

Here are some more coordinates near Branson, Missouri. 36 degrees 40'03.94"N 93 degrees 05'26.20" W. It's a tree dumping ground 3 miles outside of Forsyth, Mo. I've seen a lot of Black Walnut 18 - 20" OD X 30-40 feet long logs, White Oak with burls same length, a bunch of different Maples as long, and then a lot of stuff I know nothing about. If my measurements are correct, it covers a little over 2 acres. When the area fills up, it's pushed into a ravine to the north. Takes about 3 years. The county loves it when people take wood out of there............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 18, 2019)

I'll be in Branson next week. hmmmmm


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 19, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> I'll be in Branson next week. hmmmmm


Well hell, Barry. It's just another 10.71 miles to the wood dump in Forsyth. I could send you over to a sawmiller just another .37 miles away. He's retired, has a well known brand manual mill, a million blades, and access to a lot of wood from the dump. Having a small tractor helps in bringing home the wood. I'll set up a meet if you're interested...... 

Just for grins, here is his coordinates 36 39'47.80N 93 05'15.11"W . His sawmill is in the center of grass area of the 'U' shape of his driveway. It's the long skinny thing oriented North South. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 19, 2019)

I've got those coordinates logged. Whether we will have time (translate: if momma lets me) and being in an explorer instead of my truck will be the deciding factor. ....see translation above


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 19, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> I've got those coordinates logged. Whether we will have time (translate: if momma lets me) and being in an explorer instead of my truck will be the deciding factor. ....see translation above



U-Haul rents trailers for emergencies of that nature! 

If the dump is as big as Jerry says, and the emergency is more severe, they rent large trucks and tow bars to0!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Barry, do you think he would know the difference between a horn and a thorn? hehehe I'm going to be in that neighborhood sometime between 10- 24-27. I'm curious if those trees I found years ago are still there.
> 
> If you want to educate him, tell him mandarin oranges come in cans.
> 
> Here are some more coordinates near Branson, Missouri. 36 degrees 40'03.94"N 93 degrees 05'26.20" W. It's a tree dumping ground 3 miles outside of Forsyth, Mo. I've seen a lot of Black Walnut 18 - 20" OD X 30-40 feet long logs, White Oak with burls same length, a bunch of different Maples as long, and then a lot of stuff I know nothing about. If my measurements are correct, it covers a little over 2 acres. When the area fills up, it's pushed into a ravine to the north. Takes about 3 years. The county loves it when people take wood out of there............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Visited this site today while we’re in the area. Lots of good stuff to pick through

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## TXMoon (Oct 30, 2019)

Daaang. Nice pickings


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Visited this site today while we’re in the area. Lots of good stuff to pick throughView attachment 173607
> 
> View attachment 173608



How much did you pick up?


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

Just a small walnut crotch. No room in momma’s car with all our other stuff


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 30, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Visited this site today while we’re in the area. Lots of good stuff to pick throughView attachment 173607
> 
> View attachment 173608


Apparently that's not the place I gave you coordinates for. Looks like it's a graveled roadbed there, where in Forsyth it's just plain old mud. Still looks like a lot of wood there. Now you know what's in the area, if there will be another trip that way, Sweet talk Momma into taking your truck.... ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

That’s the coords you posted right outside Forsyth. In Google it showed dirt. Looks like they added gravel


----------

